
Revolut Prepared for Brexit - aginovski
https://blog.revolut.com/how-we-protected-our-customers-from-brexit/
======
ChrisRR
I'm glad to see someone is prepared, but it's annoying that they had to spend
money to prepare for the possibility of a no deal brexit, just because we're
past the deadline and people/companies still have no idea what's going to
happen.

It's unfortunate that so many companies have had to spend money to prepare for
scenarios that may not even happen, or that companies are massively unprepared
because the government has strung the negotiations out giving companies no
time to prepare.

